# Cold Smoked Cheese Via Bradley/AMZNPS



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 28, 2013)

Doing a couple small blocks of cheese and some cheese curds i bought from Edgewood Locker.
 













cchcurd01.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 28, 2013






Blend of apple/hickory in the AMZNPS. I dont use ice when doing cheese it creates condensation on the cheese. No heat from the Bradley.













cchcurd2.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 28, 2013






Just pull the SG away from the cabinet a tad and your good to go. Natural draw to the vent will make it all good and cool.













cchcurd1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 28, 2013






Keep vent full open.













cchcurd.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 28, 2013


----------



## seenred (Aug 28, 2013)

Lookin' good, Rick...gotta love smoked cheese!

Red


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 28, 2013)

Yummy!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Aug 28, 2013)

Glad it's working well for you.

Tom


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 28, 2013)

Lookin'Good Rick!
Let us know how the curds are, I bought a bunch of cheese and some curds when I was in Wisconsin last week, just have to find some time to smoke it all!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 28, 2013)

AMZNPS in the Bradley always works well.













cchurd02.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 28, 2013


















cchurd03.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 28, 2013


















cchurd04.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 28, 2013


----------



## smoking b (Aug 28, 2013)

I'll be watching to see how the curds turn out too - never smoked those


----------



## humdinger (Aug 28, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> I'll be watching to see how the curds turn out too - never smoked those


No kidding. Those curds look awesome! I bet the smoke penetration is tops. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## kadoka (Aug 28, 2013)

Always have good luck with the AMZNPS & the Bradley for cheese. Will have to try the curds soon, Packer season coming up.

Looks damn good Rick!!

Rick


----------



## driedstick (Sep 13, 2013)

Nice color, good job Rick


----------



## disco (Sep 13, 2013)

This is a cheesy post and it is great! I am loving smoking cheese in my Bradley too.

Disco


----------

